# Dendrobium thyrsiflorum



## tomp (Apr 2, 2022)

One of my favorite Dens.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 2, 2022)

Fantastic!


----------



## emydura (Apr 2, 2022)

That is great. One of my favourites to.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2022)

lovely!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 4, 2022)

Tom, what a great sight and one more flower spike seems to be open soon.  The only disadvantage of this species are the relativley short living flowers.


----------



## tomp (Apr 4, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Tom, what a great sight and one more flower spike seems to be open soon.  The only disadvantage of this species are the relativley short living flowers.


GuRu, what you say is true of course, however, as we all know some of the Best of life’s experiences are quite transient…


----------

